# cooking for 55 questions



## dant (Sep 21, 2010)

I am cooking for 55 people this weekend both adults and kids. I have 9 racks of baby backs, 2 Boston butts for pulled pork, and 20lb of chicken, and hot dogs. Others will be bring sides. I plan on cutting the ribs into 1 rib portions.

My q1questions are:

1. Is cutting the ribs in 1 rib portions OK to do?

2. Do  you think I have enough for 55?

I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## wildflower (Sep 21, 2010)

put the meat at the FAR END of the table, they will eat less meat if there plate is full of the sides


----------



## woodsman (Sep 21, 2010)

From my experience, with that mixture of meats, you can figure 3 ribs/person or 4 persons/rack.  2 butts will yield about 8 lbs of pulled pork, give or take depending on the size of the butts, with 4 sandwiches/lb if you use hamburger buns.  You should be good with the chicken.  As Wildflower said, keep the meat at the end.  but, I would still try to get everyone 2 ribs and a sandwich, so, would go with 4 butts if they're in the 7-8 lb range and 10 racks of ribs.  Just my humble opinion.  Pulled pork reheats well, as do ribs if they're foiled.  They can be done ahead of time and the chicken is always best hot off the smoker.  Best of luck!


----------



## dant (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the answers. Should I cut the ribs into individual pcs. e.i. 1 rib per portion?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2010)

I like to cut my ribs into 2 rib sections. With that said I think I would throw on a couple more racks maybe 3-4 should be fine. Then for the butts I would throw in another butt or two. Now for the chicken I think that you are fine. Now also both of theses guys here have given you some good advice to. Like the re-heating butts is really the way to go like Woodsman's said to. I do it all the time and they do re-heat with great ease too. Good Luck and try to remember the Qview for Us.


----------



## eman (Sep 21, 2010)

I have found that i get alot less waste  if i slice them in single ribs.

 some folks take a 1/4 or 1/2 rack and don't eat them all. especially giving them to kids.


----------

